# Projektierung



## Carpediem47 (28 Mai 2014)

Hallo,

wie kann ich von Smatic7 mit der Projektierung anfangen, was soll ich machen?? Ich brauche ihre Hilfe

Vielen Dank


----------



## Wetzelaer (28 Mai 2014)

Naja ein bisschen genauer wo das Problem liegt müsstest du schon sagen.


----------



## vierlagig (28 Mai 2014)

Carpediem47 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie kann ich von Smatic7 mit der Projektierung anfangen, was soll ich machen?? Ich brauche ihre Hilfe
> 
> Vielen Dank



"Simatic7" [sic!] sofort schliessen!
Papier und Bleistift besorgen.


----------



## Carpediem47 (28 Mai 2014)

hab schon  und jetzt?


----------



## vierlagig (28 Mai 2014)

Carpediem47 schrieb:


> hab schon  und jetzt?



aufschreiben, was du machen willst.

Anlagenbeschreibung, Eingänge (das umfasst alle Parameter, Sensorik, etc.), Ausgänge (alle Aktoren aber auch Prozesswerte die beobachtet werden sollen, etc.)
dann aufteilen in Funktionsgruppen und die jeweiligen Eingänge und Ausgänge zuordnen und Modulausgänge erkennen.

ja, das ist der allgemeine Ansatz, der auch in den Ausbildungsunterlagen dargestellt ist: http://www.fh-kl.de/~nikolay.lotz/unterlagen/SPS/anhang_1.pdf
(Es gab mal einen S-Link, den ich gerade nicht finde...)


----------



## Carpediem47 (28 Mai 2014)

wir hahben ein Roboter und dafür haben cp1604, CPU ist noch ncht gekommen,..
und ich soll mit einer Projektierung vorbereiten, meine frage ist wie soll das machen.. das ist meine erste Arbeit deswegen habe keine Ahnung davon.. 
Danke


----------



## vierlagig (28 Mai 2014)

Carpediem47 schrieb:


> wir hahben ein Roboter und dafür haben cp1604, CPU ist noch ncht gekommen,..
> und ich soll mit einer Projektierung vorbereiten, meine frage ist wie soll das machen.. das ist meine erste Arbeit deswegen habe keine Ahnung davon..
> Danke



aufschreiben, was du machen willst.

Anlagenbeschreibung, Eingänge (das umfasst alle Parameter, Sensorik, etc.), Ausgänge (alle Aktoren aber auch Prozesswerte die beobachtet werden sollen, etc.)
dann aufteilen in Funktionsgruppen und die jeweiligen Eingänge und Ausgänge zuordnen und Modulausgänge erkennen.


----------



## ChristophD (28 Mai 2014)

hast du außer der CP1604 noch SW ?


----------



## SoftMachine (28 Mai 2014)

.


vierlagig schrieb:


> aufschreiben, was du machen willst.
> 
> Anlagenbeschreibung, Eingänge (das umfasst alle Parameter, Sensorik, etc.), Ausgänge (alle Aktoren aber auch Prozesswerte die beobachtet werden sollen, etc.)
> dann aufteilen in Funktionsgruppen und die jeweiligen Eingänge und Ausgänge zuordnen und Modulausgänge erkennen.
> ...




Vielleicht meinst du den HIER


----------



## ChristophD (28 Mai 2014)

Die Seite ist immer wieder gut für Einsteiger.
Aber in diesem speziellen Fall hier würde ich sagen sie hilft nicht.

Alleine die Kobination aus CP1604 und Roboter suggeriert erst mal das PN Devkit für die CP1604.
Bis er da überhaupt in den Bereich kommt wo er mit Step7 loslegen kann dürfte es eine gane Weile dauern.


----------



## Carpediem47 (28 Mai 2014)

ich hab noch profinet wide-mini und ein CD mit Smatic net CP1616/cp1604(NCM PC v5.5.2, Firmware V2.6 und Documentation)


----------



## ChristophD (28 Mai 2014)

Puhhh,

also ich glaub das wird nix.
Die profinet wide-mini wirst du vermutlich für den Roboter (ist der von Fanuc?) brauchen.
Due CP1604 ist als ertech400 based Controller designt um eigene Controller zu entwickeln.
Ohne entsprechende Adapter kannst du das Teil gar nicht weiter verwenden. NCM PC hilft dir da nur bedingt weil du erstmal die SW für die CP1604 selber schreiben must.

Setz dich mal hin und schreib dir zusammen was genau die Anforderungen sind !
Soll eine Siemens CPU (S7-300/ S7-1x00) mit dem Roboter kommunizieren und diesen Steuern ? -> dann brauchst du Step7 V5.x oder TIA Portal V1x!
Soll die CP1604 in eine PC eingebaut werden und den Roboter steueren?  -> dann bbrauchst du das DevKit PNIO dafür und die Adapter um die CP in den PC zu bekommen !


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Mai 2014)

Ohne den TE zu nahe treten zu wollen, ist es nicht angebrachter,
sich eine Firma zu suchen, die ein wenig Erfahrung mit so etwas
hat. Ich bin der Meinung in Eigeninitiative, ohne Erfahrung wird 
das nie und niemals was.


----------



## vierlagig (28 Mai 2014)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Setz dich mal hin und schreib dir zusammen was genau die Anforderungen sind !



Nein! ... Doch! ... OHHHHR!




rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ohne den TE zu nahe treten zu wollen, ist es nicht angebrachter,
> sich eine Firma zu suchen, die ein wenig Erfahrung mit so etwas
> hat. Ich bin der Meinung in Eigeninitiative, ohne Erfahrung wird
> das nie und niemals was.



Realisten braucht er nicht, er braucht Lösungen!


----------



## ChristophD (28 Mai 2014)

vierlagig schrieb:


> Nein! ... Doch! ... OHHHHR!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gibt es dazu ne erklärung oder ist das nur wieder der übliche Duennis ?


----------



## vierlagig (28 Mai 2014)

ChristophD schrieb:


> gibt es dazu ne erklärung oder ist das nur wieder der übliche Duennis ?



ich habe in Post Nummer 5 und Nummer 7 auf folgendes hingewiesen: 

aufschreiben, was du machen willst.

Anlagenbeschreibung, Eingänge (das umfasst alle Parameter, Sensorik, etc.), Ausgänge (alle Aktoren aber auch Prozesswerte die beobachtet werden sollen, etc.)
dann aufteilen in Funktionsgruppen und die jeweiligen Eingänge und Ausgänge zuordnen und Modulausgänge erkennen.

Und offensichtlich geht es dann ohne dem dann auch Deiner Meinung nach nicht - ob das dann nun Dünnschiss ist oder nicht bleibt Dir überlassen zu beurteilen!
und ehrlich? es interessiert mich nicht!


----------



## ChristophD (28 Mai 2014)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich habe in Post Nummer 5 und Nummer 7 auf folgendes hingewiesen:
> 
> aufschreiben, was du machen willst.
> 
> ...



Oh ich bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung eure zum kotzen arrogante Hoheit.
aber mal darüber nachgedacht das aufgrund der Fragestellung des TE eine Antwort auf Deine Detailfragen nicht möglich sind weil das Wissen dazu fehlt?
Deswegen auch der etwas abstraktere Ansatz die Sache anzugehen.

Ich wäre schön wenn sich eure Majestät demnächst, wie es Ihrem Stand enspricht, zurückhält und sich nicht mit den Problemen des Pöppels abgibt sondern nur mit genauso erlauchten Personen verkehren würde


----------



## vierlagig (28 Mai 2014)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Oh ich bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung eure zum kotzen arrogante Hoheit.
> aber mal darüber nachgedacht das aufgrund der Fragestellung des TE eine Antwort auf Deine Detailfragen nicht möglich sind weil das Wissen dazu fehlt?
> Deswegen auch der etwas abstraktere Ansatz die Sache anzugehen.
> 
> Ich wäre schön wenn sich eure Majestät demnächst, wie es Ihrem Stand enspricht, zurückhält und sich nicht mit den Problemen des Pöppels abgibt sondern nur mit genauso erlauchten Personen verkehren würde



Und wer ist jetzt arrogant? Naja, who cares...

Und ja, ich habe darüber nachgedacht und finde nach wie vor, dass meine Antwort kein Detailwissen voraussetzt, welches nicht in der Beantwortung der Fragen in der gestellten Reihenfolge zu Tage gefördert wird.
Abstrakt an Deiner Herangehensweise hingegen ist nur, dass es offensichtlich nur zwei Wege zu einer funktionierenden Anlage gibt.


----------



## ChristophD (28 Mai 2014)

mach doch mal was sinnvolles zur Abwechslung 
und neín es sind nicht 2 Wege es gibt immer nur einen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Mai 2014)

Bitte beide einen Gang runterfahren.


----------



## ChristophD (28 Mai 2014)

och warum den, alleine wegen der Verwarnung hat sich das schon gelohnt


----------



## SoftMachine (28 Mai 2014)

.
@ChristophD

Unser Fragesteller hat offenbar ein grundlegendes (Projektierungs-)Problem.

Du stürzt dich ausschliesslich auf den Roboter-Beitrag, sagst aber auch, er soll ein (Gesamt-) Konzept zu Papier bringen.

Die CPU aus dem Beitrag #6 wird ausser der Roboter-Kommunikation sicher noch einiges mehr steuern müssen,
wie z.B.die Roboter-Peripherie für Materialzufuhr, Materialabtransport, Betriebsarten, Sicherheitskreise und -türen,
Fehler- und Notaussituationen etc.

Und damit kann er entgegen deinem Beitrag #10 durchaus schon mit STEP 7 loslegen.

Die verbleibenden "Lücken" wie Roboter-Kommunikation und vielleicht auch noch weitere wird er dann sicher im 
Projektverlauf schliessen können (oder schliessen lassen).

Also sollten wir dem Fragesteller erstmal grundsätzliche Hilfestellung zur Projektierung geben, oder nicht ?



@Carpediem47

Erzähle mal etwas mehr über deine Anlage und wo es hakt, damit wir uns ein Bild machen können und du 
gezieltere Antworten erhältst.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Mai 2014)

Für mich hört sich das immer noch so an, als wenn ein Konditor einen
Vergaser vom Schrottplatz geholt hat und jetzt damit ein Flugzeug bauen
möchte. Das ganze möchte er natürlich selber als Pilot fliegen können.


----------



## Carpediem47 (30 Mai 2014)

Hallo Soft Machine,

wie in dem Bild dargestellt  muss ich diese Anlage neu Programmieren. Aber aller erstens soll ich eine Projektierung vorbereiten. Also Eingänge, Ausgänge, u.w.
ich muss nach der Reihe die Signale nennen..wie kann ich diese Projektierung machen??  
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 24419


----------



## vierlagig (30 Mai 2014)

Carpediem47 schrieb:


> wie kann ich diese Projektierung machen??



Wie viele ander vor Dir solche oder ähnliche Projekte auch schon gemacht haben: Schritt für Schritt

Eine gute Übersicht über den Gesamtumfang der zu erledigenden Arbeiten: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Softwaretechnik
Du befindest Dich meiner Einschätzung nach hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anforderungserhebung


----------



## Carpediem47 (3 Juni 2014)

danke für ihre Bemühung, aber das ist nicht was ich wollte.. Ich brauche für SPS.. Also ich habe ein Projekt woran soll ich anfangen, was brauche ich erstens.


----------



## ducati (4 Juni 2014)

Das mit dem Google-Übersetzer wird wohl nix...

zur SPS-Programmierung gibt es Anleitungen in verschiedenen Sprachen wie schon erwähnt:


SoftMachine schrieb:


> Vielleicht meinst du den HIER



Gruß.


----------



## bike (4 Juni 2014)

ChristophD schrieb:


> och warum den, alleine wegen der Verwarnung hat sich das schon gelohnt



Verwarnungen hier sind ein Ritterschlag, denn man zeigt, dass nicht im Mainstream schwimmt und schreibt was man als richtig und gut empfindet.

Du hast insofern recht, dass hier ein Konditor versucht ein Schwein auszunehmen.
Ich hoffe nächste Woche versucht sich der TE nicht als Gehirnchiurg. 

Bei uns wird gesagt, Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten.


bike


----------



## UniMog (4 Juni 2014)

Carpediem47 schrieb:


> danke für ihre Bemühung, aber das ist nicht was ich wollte.. Ich brauche für SPS.. Also ich habe ein Projekt woran soll ich anfangen, was brauche ich erstens.



Schon mal darüber nachgedacht jemanden zu rufen der Ahnung hat ???? Oder seit Ihr alle Beratungsresistent in der Firma......


----------



## Licht9885 (4 Juni 2014)

Moin 

@Carpediem47

1. Hast du den Grunderfahrungen mit der Automatisierungstechnik ?

2. Anfangen tue ich immer mit den 3 W fragen! (Was will ich machen, Was Brauche ich dafür, was für Signale brauche ich) 

3. Zettel und Stift für Notizen ( Gedanken, Vorstellungen, etc. )

4. Hier geht jeder anders ran ich persönlich fange an mir I/O´s aufzuschreiben meist in einer Excel Tabelle somit weiß ich dann was ich an Eingängen und Ausgängen brauchen.

5. Hardware Projektierung unter HW Config. in Step 7.x 

6. Das Programmieren kann beginnen


----------



## Carpediem47 (5 Juni 2014)

danke 
*Licht9885*


----------



## MSB (5 Juni 2014)

@licht
Ich wusste gar nicht, das es im Jahre 2014 des Herrn,
bei einer Roboterzelle noch üblich ist,
keinen Schaltplan zu malen.
Was zwischen 4/5 oder 5/6 dann noch der Fall wäre (spätestens).
Eigentlich wäre hier sogar die Frage wer hier, auf welcher Basis Material bestellt hat.

Das dir Carpe für diese Punkte auch noch explizit dankt,
sagt mir eigentlich wie wenig Ahnung er wirklich hat.

Mfg
Manuel

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## vierlagig (5 Juni 2014)

danke 
*MSB*


----------



## Carpediem47 (5 Juni 2014)

ich dank dir auch @MSB   nicht neidisch sein..
du hast recht ich hab nicht so viel Ahnung..aber was @Licht  geschrieben hat, hat mir was im gedanken gebracht.


----------



## ducati (5 Juni 2014)

MSB schrieb:


> @licht
> Ich wusste gar nicht, das es im Jahre 2014 des Herrn,
> bei einer Roboterzelle noch üblich ist,
> keinen Schaltplan zu malen.
> ...



Da hier sowieso keine Infos vom TE kommen, und jeder seine Glaskugel bemüht, vermute ich mal, es ist wieder so ein Uni-Projekt. Da wird alles auf dem Tisch frei Nase zusammengeklemmt und keiner malt und hat nen Plan 

Zum Schluss wird irgend was manipuliert und ein tolles Paper geschrieben, wie toll die Anlage doch geworden ist  

Falls dem nicht so ist, kann ich nur hoffen, nie in die Nähe der Anlage zu geraten 

Schönen Feierabend.


----------



## Licht9885 (5 Juni 2014)

moin 

@ MSB 

Sorry Den Schaltplan habe ich Vergessen aber nach 12 Std. Arbeit keine Entschuldigung :sm10:


----------

